# Non Runners!!!!!!!!



## mikep1979 (Apr 8, 2009)

Paddy gets stopped on the motorway towing a horse box.
a police office asks him "where are you going??"
"i'm taking these horses to the races" paddy replies
"but its empty!!" the officer replies
"I know that!!" said paddy "im taking the non runners first!!"


----------

